# How did nautilus get installed? Is firefox guilty?



## digifuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

I have an xfce desktop on 10.1-RELEASE-p6.

Somewhere during the course of updating things, x11-fm/nautilus got installed. It was confusing as heck to "open folder" on a firefox download only to be looking a strange dialog box. I was expecting to see a x11-fm/thunar window (default for xfce) to appear. At first I though it was an extension of firefox until I did an alt-tab through open windows to see "nautilus" listed.

Okay...nautilus is removed now. I want to blame www/firefox for this as it was only firefox that would make use of this. Bad software...


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2015)

If it was still installed you could have done `pkg info -r nautilus`.  Do any of the ports that require x11-fm/nautilus look familiar?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 17, 2015)

No, Firefox did not install that. If so, we would all have it installed and I don't. And nautilus is an application which it would have to ask for permission to install.


----------



## digifuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

For some reason it came in recently on the latest updates, about the same time firefox was upgraded. Okay, maybe firefox isn't the guilty party. But I did not expressly install nautilus. It just slipped in there and I was surprised when firefox started pulling it up. And only firefox.

I do recall there were some other upgrades in the mix, but why is another FM (not default for desktop) being installed? Not cool.


----------



## digifuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

jrm said:


> If it was still installed you could have done `pkg info -r nautilus`.  Do any of the ports that require x11-fm/nautlius look familiar?


Funny...I uninstalled nautilus. When I do the command you suggested, I get

```
pkg: No package(s) matching x11-fm/nautilus
```


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2015)

If you didn't explicitly install it then it would have been installed as a dependency.  If you used pkg  and the packages from the main repository, you don't have control over these dependencies.  If you install via ports, then you can customize the options and that will affect which dependencies are installed.  To remove build dependencies you can do `# pkg autoremove`.


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 17, 2015)

You could check /var/log/messages (and the archived messages.X.bz2 copies) for pkg: and pkg-static: messages to determine WHEN it got installed and what else (if anything) was being installed at the same time to track down the WHY...


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2015)

digifuzzy said:


> funny...I uninstalled nautilus. When I do the command you suggested, I get
> 
> ```
> pkg: No package(s) matching x11-fm/nautilus
> ```



Yes, that's expected because you uninstalled it.  The command tells you what packages require Nautlius, but Nautilus is gone.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you install any of these packages?  Also, it would helpful if you mentioned how you are installing your packages.


```
archivers/file-roller
graphics/evince
multimedia/totem
sysutils/brasero
sysutils/gksu
www/gnome-user-share
x11/gnome-terminal

x11/gnome3
x11/gnome3-lite
x11-fm/sushi
```


----------



## digifuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

ljboiler said:


> You could check /var/log/messages (and the archived messages.X.bz2 copies) for pkg: and pkg-static: messages to determine WHEN it got installed and what else (if anything) was being installed at the same time to track down the WHY...



Okay...went back to messages.3.bz2 from the 2015Mar09 and found this...

```
Mar  9 22:17:33 box pkg: libquvi-scripts09-0.9.20131130 installed
Mar  9 22:17:33 box pkg: libquvi09-0.9.4_2 installed
Mar  9 22:17:33 box pkg: gmime26-2.6.20 installed
Mar  9 22:17:33 box pkg: exempi-2.2.2 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: wv-1.2.9_3 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: raptor-1.4.21_5 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: libcue-1.4.0_2 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: totem-pl-parser-3.10.3 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: libmediaart-0.7.0 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: libgxps-0.2.2_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: rest-0.7.92_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:34 box pkg: o3read-0.0.4 installed
Mar  9 22:17:41 box pkg: webkit-gtk3-2.4.8_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:41 box pkg: gnome-desktop-3.14.2_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:42 box pkg: tracker-1.2.5_3 installed
Mar  9 22:17:44 box pkg: nautilus-3.14.2 installed
Mar  9 22:17:44 box pkg: dvd+rw-tools-7.1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:44 box pkg: cdrdao-1.2.3_5 installed
Mar  9 22:17:44 box pkg: libcanberra-gtk3-0.30_3 installed
Mar  9 22:17:44 box pkg: seed-3.8.1_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:47 box pkg: brasero-3.12.0 installed
Mar  9 22:17:47 box pkg: gstreamer1-plugins-jpeg-1.4.5 installed
Mar  9 22:17:47 box pkg: libpeas-1.12.1_1 installed
Mar  9 22:17:48 box pkg: rhythmbox-3.1_2 installed
```

Looks like a bunch of gnome tools were installed. Probably my foolishness for trying to install rhythmbox (was looking for a suitable alternative music manager). But it was firefox that pointed out the problem. Looks like I have some clean up...

And to answer the question: I'm using ports and portmaster for installation.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2015)

There we go.  The port audio/rhythmbox requires sysutils/brasero, which requires x11-fm/nautilus.


----------



## digifuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Stupid thing is that I had xfburn (default for xfce installed) but things got a little screwy. It disappeared. Its re-installed now and brassero is gone.

Note to self: pay more attention to gnome foolishness.
Thank you everyone for helping me sort out my own foolishness.


----------

